# Working with goats dairy



## Natalia (Mar 4, 2011)

Been reading through some of the yogurt related threads on here to see if its something i feel i can takle but i feel intimidated since it seems that goats milk can be harder to work with. I am allergic to cows milk and there are only 2 stores around here that carry goat yogurt (one only seasonally the other is pretty random) but 4 stored carry the milk. Ive looked into doing non-dairy yogurts like coconut (im allergic to nuts and soy) but they are even more intiidating and i already know i love goat yogurt. 

So any tips for working with goast dairy for me? I dont have any cultures yet but i do have a crockpot, digital pressure cooker with slow cooker setting, a gas oven (though it has an electric pilot) as well as some acessories like cheesecloth and a candy thermometer. Anything elsei should look into investing in?

Thanks, 
Natalia


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

I honestly don't find any difference working with goat milk vs. cow milk. 

For goat milk yogurt all I do is heat a quart of milk to 110ish (fill a pot with the hottest water from your tap and put the lidded quart jar of milk in the water). When it gets to temp, put about a 1/4 cup of yogurt (from the last batch, or from a store-bought yogurt) in the jar. 

Next I turn the oven on (whatever temp - doesn't matter) for about 30 seconds then I turn it off. I wrap the jar in a towel and put that in the back corner of the oven with the light on. I just leave that in there for 6 hours, up to overnight - just depends on how long it takes - shake the jar a bit to see if it's at the consistency you like. Refrigerate, flavor and eat!

When I take that jar out of the oven, I freeze a quarter cup of the culture for the next batch.

One tip, though.... put a post it note over the oven controls that says, "Yogurt On Board" or something... roasted yogurt isn't very tasty.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

None of that yogurt recipe really answered your question, though, did it? 

I don't use any special equipment at all for any kind of cheesemaking. I wanted to when I started out, but with all the researching I just got analysis paralysis and didn't do anything because I wasn't sure what to use to "do it right". Apparently there's not really a "right" way, because all of our dairy products are just extraordinary!

I have a big soup pot and a sink full of hot water to heat milk/curds, quart jars for culturing, cut up pillowcases for cheesecloth (although I do have some real cheesecloth for the harder cheeses), a regular old digital thermometer and that's about it. 

My cheese "press" is a Tupperware canister that I drilled holes in, a jar lid for the follower with a quart jar on top of that to hold the weights. The weights are literal weights from a weight bench. Ozark engineering at its finest! Although these days I get to call it "green" and made with "repurposed materials"!


----------



## Natalia (Mar 4, 2011)

April said:


> I honestly don't find any difference working with goat milk vs. cow milk.
> 
> For goat milk yogurt all I do is heat a quart of milk to 110ish (fill a pot with the hottest water from your tap and put the lidded quart jar of milk in the water). When it gets to temp, put about a 1/4 cup of yogurt (from the last batch, or from a store-bought yogurt) in the jar.
> 
> ...





April said:


> None of that yogurt recipe really answered your question, though, did it?
> 
> I don't use any special equipment at all for any kind of cheesemaking. I wanted to when I started out, but with all the researching I just got analysis paralysis and didn't do anything because I wasn't sure what to use to "do it right". Apparently there's not really a "right" way, because all of our dairy products are just extraordinary!
> 
> ...


Hi April thanks for all the info. I feel better that im not the only one whos had analysis paralysis. Im glad to have a general recipe to go by that method sounds better to me than messing around with a crockpot. Lol and i do love the spin on being green and repurposing. My nature leans heavily towards make do with what i have so this is encouraging. Im sure its mentioned elsewhere but do you happen to knwo the beneficial strain of bacteria for use as culture. I have a powdered probiotic with 5 strains in it and wondered if i could use that as starter since goat yogurt is going to be our of stock for a while.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

My recipe for perfect, thick goat yogurt.

I use 1 gallon of raw fresh goat milk. I heat it up to 180 and keep it there for 15 mins. I do this in a heavy stock pot on the stove.
After 15 mins I cool it down to 115. I do this in a sink full of cold water.
I then pour into quart jars to which I have added 1 Tablespoon of plain yogurt to each, either from the previous batch or store bought plain. Shake or stir well. You can also use yogurt cultures from here 
http://www.dairyconnection.com/commerce/catalog.jsp?catId=11

I keep the jars at 115 for 6-8 hours. I do this in a large cooler with hot water up to the neck of the jars, or when the wood stove is on I put them in the warming oven.
They then go into the fridge overnight. 
Be careful not to tilt, shake or jostle the yogurt once you have added the culture.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm not sure about the probiotic powder. I usually use this product when I'm not reculturing: http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/p/163-Yogurt-DS-sweet-5-packets.html However, I'm liking that link that Steff posted. I think I'll try that one next time.

You can also use cow's milk yogurt for the culture, as long as it has live and active cultures on the label. I wouldn't think that there would be enough of the cow's milk to affect your allergies, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Natalia (Mar 4, 2011)

steff bugielski said:


> My recipe for perfect, thick goat yogurt.
> 
> I use 1 gallon of raw fresh goat milk. I heat it up to 180 and keep it there for 15 mins. I do this in a heavy stock pot on the stove.
> After 15 mins I cool it down to 115. I do this in a sink full of cold water.
> ...


Hello steff bugielski thank you for shaing your recipe as well. They both sound good i think i will try them both. Start with a mini half quart batch of each being that i dont have many large jars and goats milk is too expensive to make many mistakes. Thankyou for the linkt othe cultures im will check them out to see if its cows dairy free. 




April said:


> I'm not sure about the probiotic powder. I usually use this product when I'm not reculturing: http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/p/163-Yogurt-DS-sweet-5-packets.html However, I'm liking that link that Steff posted. I think I'll try that one next time.
> 
> You can also use cow's milk yogurt for the culture, as long as it has live and active cultures on the label. I wouldn't think that there would be enough of the cow's milk to affect your allergies, but I could be wrong about that.


 
Hi again April. Thanks for the responce, i will compare my probiotics to some of the cultures you guys have linked to and see how it measures up. Unfortunalty i cant use cow milk yogurt for a starter a single mini M&M is all the dairy it takes to put me in the hospital from vomit enduces dehydration. Its so odd i can have goat and sheeps milk but no more cow for me, go figure that one. I will be sure to comeback and update once ive tried it or if i encounter any more questions. 

Thanks all!
Natalia


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

mostly I make Kefir, it is a lot simpler, but DH loves yoghurt and the simplest way to make it, heat the milk, stir in culture, which is a cultured yoghurt from wal mart originally. Put the cultured milk in a quart jar with a lid, and put it in a thermos jug, fill with hot water, but not scalding hot. I may renew the hot water after half time. This has worked for us for many years. Setting the jug in the sofa corner and putting a pillow or blanket over it helps.


----------



## Natalia (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Tabitha always good to have alternate methods


----------



## Natalia (Mar 4, 2011)

Alright one more question . I happen to have both live yogurt and goats milk at the same time (shocker lol). And since its been said that i can use live culture yogurt for a starter i am thinking about making a half quart as an experimental batch. MY question is my goat yogurt only comes in 1 quart bulk size not individual cups and ive already eated out of the container. I used a fresh spoon every time as not to contaminate it but can i still use it a a starter? Also its been int he fridge for about a week and a hald will that effect the bacterial strength? If so how much plain yogurt should i add to the 1.3 quart milk in order to make yogurt?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes that will be fine.
enjoy!!


----------



## Natalia (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Steff Bugielski . I think im goin to go for it this weekend!


----------



## Natalia (Mar 4, 2011)

Had a pretty lousy week so im a bit late in getting to it but i have my first batch of yogurt cooling on the stove waiting for culture. So far its pretty suprisingly easy . Only issue i had was maintain the temp for the first 15. I went over when heating so hope that doesnt screw it up, then it dipped 5 - 8 degrees below 180 twice. I dont want to further screw with the heat so im letting it cool naturally on the spare burner before adding the sterilized jar that has the store bougth yogurt in it. 

Planning on wrapping the jar with towels and placing inside a warmed stainless steel bowl in the preheated oven (200 degrees). Figure i'll wedge my thermomiter near the jar between the towels so i can monitor the heat. If it gets to low i'll intoroduce a pot of steaming water on the lower shelf. Keeping fingers croessed XXX, if this goes well im going to try mozzerella and ricotta next. Havent had either of those in over 4 years so im really hoping this works out lol


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You don't want it over 130 at the MOST after you've stirred in the culture.


----------



## Natalia (Mar 4, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You don't want it over 130 at the MOST after you've stirred in the culture.


Thanks Alice mine never got hotter than 120 durring incubation. I just took it out and i really think it worked!!!! I opened the jar and gave it a wiggle and it was stiff. Im going to let it cool in the fridge overnight and then stir to get a final verdict on texture. Im just happy it wasnt an epic fail. Maintaining heat took more work than i thought so i will try a different method next time. Int he oven i had to check the temp every hour and adjust by reboiling the pot of wate ror taking it out for a while. Im will be elated if this works out and tastes good it wil save me so much money and it makes me proud that i can develop a new skill.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

My stove on low will keep 1 gallon in a stock pot around 180.
Keeping it at 115 is real easy in a cooler filled to the top of the jar with hot tap water.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Can I ask a question about the temps please?

Taking it up to 180 - is that part of the yoghurt making, or is that sterilizing the milk first?

I ask because I have trouble with runny yoghurt - I've just made our first batch of the year and suddenly remembered that last year I used to strain it all the time (we like thick yoghurt). But I usually just warm it to yoghurt temps and then put it in the yoghurt "maker" to incubate. Will heating it to 180 help with this?

TIA

hoggie


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes.
Heating it to 180 will sterilize the milk so that the bacteria you are adding does not have any competition. But holding it there for 20 min bonds the proteins to give you a thicker yogurt. It is scientific, not sure I really understand but it works.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you  - off to have another go - I guess that's the joy of having more milk than I can shake a stick - it's OK to experiment


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you - my yoghurt still has 2 1/2 half hours to go, but already it is looking much better - followed the instructions about the temperature, and was also much more careful abou thow I mixed in the yoghurt into the milk - have been a bit gung-ho about it previously I think


----------



## Natalia (Mar 4, 2011)

I enjoyed the first batch so much im planning to make another this week! Thank you so much for the help im really excited learning about this


----------

